

The FIRST website in the world that simulates the human brain and emotions - jarekszulc
http://ganted.eu

======
ChrisGranger
How is this not just a chat bot like Cleverbot with arbitrary trigger words
manipulating the 'emotion' gauges? I didn't dig into the source code, but
claiming a website simulates a human brain seems like something that'd require
some hefty evidence...

------
franzpeterstein
1+1 lol

